# Steep slope substate (cheap)



## Nigel95 (15 Oct 2017)

If I want to create a very steep slope let's say 10 inch thick in the back corners. What would be the best option that is also cheap?

1. crushed lava rock (for filter) in a net bag on the bottom and on top of that a few inch aqua soil
2. baked clay chips /  (that will mix over time with aqua soil).

Any other suggestions welcome. 

I prefer the crushed lava rock but what do you guys think?


----------



## GHNelson (15 Oct 2017)

You could use old ceramic media in filter bags if you have some available!
hoggie


----------



## Tim Harrison (15 Oct 2017)

You can pretty much use anything that's inert with a reasonably coarse grain size, pea gravel will do for instance. I've also used coarse pool filter sand in the past packed inside filter media bags...


----------



## gabriel.basso (15 Oct 2017)

Nigel95 said:


> If I want to create a very steep slope let's say 10 inch thick in the back corners. What would be the best option that is also cheap?
> 
> 1. crushed lava rock (for filter) in a net bag on the bottom and on top of that a few inch aqua soil
> 2. baked clay chips /  (that will mix over time with aqua soil).
> ...


Hey Nigel,

I've recently used crushed gravel (very small pieces) stuck into a women pantyhose. Seemed to work fine. I haven't flushed the tank yet... but certainly I've saved a lot of substrate.

Cheers







Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nigel95 (15 Oct 2017)

gabriel.basso said:


> Hey Nigel,
> 
> I've recently used crushed gravel (very small pieces) stuck into a women pantyhose. Seemed to work fine. I haven't flushed the tank yet... but certainly I've saved a lot of substrate.
> 
> ...



Thanks panty hose sounds good! Very cheap 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## gabriel.basso (15 Oct 2017)

Actually it was free of cost. Got it from my girlfriend's drawer...

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (15 Oct 2017)

gabriel.basso said:


> Actually it was free of cost. Got it from my girlfriend's drawer...


 Does she know?


----------



## gabriel.basso (16 Oct 2017)

Tim Harrison said:


> Does she know?


Yes sure she does, otherwise I wouldn't be here to tell the story! Lol

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## SKYE.__.HIGH (19 Oct 2017)

I like lava rock a lot, it is also rich in iron so it helps red plants (I’ve heard) I don’t know if it’s really accessible to the plants though. I have never thought of the pantyhose before. I would suggest lava rock in pantyhose’s (then if you pull plants they would combine with the soil) hope it helps. I have saved hundreds with using lava rock as a filler, love that stuff.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

